
FTC Charges Surescripts with Illegal Monopolization of E-Prescription Markets - nwhatt
https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-releases/2019/04/ftc-charges-surescripts-illegal-monopolization-e-prescription
======
metildaa
Any medical related software seems to attempt customer lock-in in quite brazen
ways in the USA. I'd hate to be trapped in that industry, dealing with baroque
databases and shady business practices.

